# immiacct - error



## Tonliebra (Jan 11, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is experiencing this but am trying to complete form for visa 100 (Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing) and everytime I reach page 4 of 19 I would receive the message below hence not allow me to proceed further. I have tried countless times and not able to proceed beyond page 4.

Called support line and they said could be Internet Explorer hence tried Google chrome but keep getting the same error message.

Any help would be much appreciated!!!

Tks

An error has occurred
The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't have an online account so this is just a guess but ... could have something to do with the fact that you are applying for 100 but you do not have a 309.


----------



## pelican113 (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure if this is relevant, but we could not continue past step 4 in the sponsors application until we had submitted and paid for the applicants application.

We were trying to get both ready at the same time and submit together. Also make sure you continuously hit save when entering relationship evidence as it froze and lost the lot!


----------



## Hande (Nov 8, 2013)

pelican113 said:


> Not sure if this is relevant, but we could not continue past step 4 in the sponsors application until we had submitted and paid for the applicants application.
> 
> We were trying to get both ready at the same time and submit together. Also make sure you continuously hit save when entering relationship evidence as it froze and lost the lot!


This is our problem as well.. We are trying to apply for a partner visa but we cannot get past step 4 in the sponsor application as we keep getting that error message.

The applicants application is $5,000 - It's insane that I have to give them $5,000 to be able to continue with my application.... we haven't even reached the part where we upload evidence...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hande said:


> This is our problem as well.. We are trying to apply for a partner visa but we cannot get past step 4 in the sponsor application as we keep getting that error message.
> 
> The applicants application is $5,000 - It's insane that I have to give them $5,000 to be able to continue with my application.... we haven't even reached the part where we upload evidence...


Why is that insane? You have to pay the fee either way... whether it's before or after you upload evidence shouldn't matter? It's just the way their system works - it works that way for skilled visas, too.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The screen to upload documents is after the step where you pay for and submit your application. It's only after you click the submit button (which requires payment) that the sysem determines which attachments are required based on the visa you're applying for. There's no getting around that.


----------



## junhchen (Jan 29, 2014)

Does it mean the system would allow entering the sponsorship application straight away once the applicant's application is submitted and paid? We are still getting the error message even though we had finished the first two steps. Is there any technical support number we can contact regarding this issue? Please help. Thank you very much!


----------



## pelican113 (Oct 30, 2013)

When we did ours, we had to complete and pay for the applicant and then we could finish the sponsors application.

Once you've done both you can upload all your evidence and identification requirements.

I emailed about the same problem and they replied stating that my partner has a middle name but it didn't match the passport, or something along those lines. None of it was a problem.


----------



## kumar9930 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tonliebra said:


> Not sure if anyone is experiencing this but am trying to complete form for visa 100 (Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing) and everytime I reach page 4 of 19 I would receive the message below hence not allow me to proceed further. I have tried countless times and not able to proceed beyond page 4.
> 
> Called support line and they said could be Internet Explorer hence tried Google chrome but keep getting the same error message.
> 
> ...


Hi Tonliebra,

How did you sort this error? I am facing the same problem.
Appreciate your response.

Thanks
Kumar


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

kumar9930 said:


> Hi Tonliebra,
> 
> How did you sort this error? I am facing the same problem.
> Appreciate your response.
> ...


Kumar - the answer to your question is in the post directly above yours. You have to complete the applicant's application first, pay for and submit it, get the TRN, and THEN do the sponsor's application. You can't do the sponsor's first.


----------



## birchwood (Aug 1, 2014)

I submitted a 309 partner visa application online using ImmiAccount 3 days ago and paid for it. The money cleared my bank 1 day ago. I have tried to submit my sponsor application on ImmiAccount every day since submitting the primary applicant application, however I am getting the same error message as junchen and Kumar9930, the website says "The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing." I am using the primary applicant TRN, and I paid, and it's submitted, so I don't know what the problem is or how to fix it. I have an apostrophe in my last name, but the website says this is OK, as long as it's not at the start/end of the name, which it isn't. Has anyone else found a solution? 
In addition, I never received any correspondence from ImmiAccount confirming that they had received my application. The ImmiAccount status for the visa application says 'submitted' but no word via email, although I get the other email notifications saying I have logged in successfully. Did other people receive an email confirmation that their application had been received, other than the payment receipt that comes up in the ImmiAccount after you pay?
Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You should call immigration to check. You should get an acknowledgement email as soon as it is submitted. 

By the sounds of it there is something wrong with the applicants form because once the applicants form is submitted and paid for you can do the sponsors form.

Also with the applicant's form it changes to in progress but I can't remember when it did that.


----------



## birchwood (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Mish, I called Immigration in Australia today (4 Aug in Australia) and they have no record of my application TFN or payment receipt # for the application I submitted and paid for on 30 July. They said I should wait another week for their system to register the primary 309 application and then call them back and/or try to submit my sponsorship application. I'm surprised that an internet submitted application would take more than 3 working days to register in their system. It sounds like other people were able to submit their sponsor application immediately after the online payment of their primary application. Has anyone else experienced this delay in ImmiAccount registering their partner visa primary application?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I think most people were able to do it right away. I was.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Has the money been taken out from your bank account or credit card?

It almost sounds like it tried to pay and something happened and funds were returned.


----------



## birchwood (Aug 1, 2014)

Following up on this for people who may have a similar experience, I submitted and paid for the 309 application on July 30th via the immiaccount and it wasn't until August 8th when I received an email confirmation for the application. I paid for the application with a visa card and the funds cleared on July 31st. During this time I was not able to complete or submit the sponsor application because I would get an error message saying the primary application details could not be confirmed. That's 9 calendar days in limbo.


----------



## Paavfc (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep having the same problem.
Have submitted my partners application and paid for and still getting this error message.
I will give a couple more day...very frustrating !!!


----------

